

How to delete your Gowalla account (if you don’t want Facebook to have it) - joejohnson
http://thenextweb.com/facebook/2011/12/03/heres-how-to-delete-your-gowalla-account-if-you-dont-want-facebook-to-have-it/

======
jyrkesh
I thought this was just a talent grab. I don't think the actual Gowalla
service is going to be merged into Facebook.

